# Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami's



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone had any experiences with Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami's? I recently got 2 and I'm sure both are males as they both have a bright blue orange stripes.

They're kept in my 45g community planted tank and I've noticed a lot of leaves floating at the top... At first I thought the plants were dying and dropping some of the leaves but I noticed this morning that a bubble nest has been built under one of my floaters with some of the leaves used in the nest. 

I was wondering if dwarf gourami's build bubble nests even if there's no females in the tank?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes. Just like male betta will build them with out female around make gourami will also build bubbles nests. They will pluck leaves from plants if there are no floating plants. Providing them with some floating plants like frogbit or water sprite will stop them from destroying your plants.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a few frogbits floating around but they've still ripped some of the planted leaves and put it next to the frogbit. 

I love them to bits but they're destroying my plants lol.


----------

